
Hackers & Bakers - kirubakaran
http://community.livejournal.com/misc_tech/2303.html
======
pg
Water, water everywhere, and not a drop to drink.

I wish for every ten supposedly witty disses out there on the web there were
even one actual refutation. If my ideas are broken, tell me where. I don't
want to stay mistaken. I change my mind about things a lot.

~~~
pstuart
"First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you
win." -- Mahatma Gandhi

------
alexsolo
I can't figure out what blog the first section is referring to. Steve Yegge?
Raganwald?

You have to admit, the third section is a great parody of Joel on Software
(ps. buy my stuff).

------
mynameishere
I honestly must have missed the point of this. I saw the title on reddit "You
see, I once worked in a Bakery, code and bread are very similar in fact" and
assumed it was a Joel Spolsky takedown.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Wrong.html>

...but here, it's apparently a Paul Graham takedown. Reading it, it doesn't
appear to do anything but bumble around for a few sentences.

~~~
randallsquared
Also, a Steve Yegge "takedown", I think. Or maybe I missed the funny of the
first section, there.

------
asdflkj
I wonder who upmods these things. Do these people feel guilty about admiring
PG, and think they'll fix their "bias" by promoting "the other side of the
story"? Do they want to feel themselves better than everyone else, because
they "don't drink the Kool-Aid"?

I understand why stuff like this gets on Reddit, but why here?

~~~
fleaflicker
It was funny. I'm pretty sure it was meant to be a joke and not a
comprehensive rebuttal.

